
My First Application with the Phoenix Framework – Talktotalk.me - cond289123
https://talktotalk.me/
======
AngeloAnolin
Github Repo [1], from the author himself whom I have had the privilege of
speaking over the app itself.

[1] [https://github.com/indatawetrust/chat-
app](https://github.com/indatawetrust/chat-app)

